# Texas rig vs rig em right



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Who runs this kind set ups on there decoys. Witch one one doe you guys like better? I'm going to be switching all of my decoys over and I just dont know witch one im going to go with.I like the rig em right just clips on your decoy. So any help would be great guys.Please give me the pro and cons for both.I know they are pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I know they are pretty much the same thing.


Exactly.

I would do your own Texas rig, that way you can make the anchor lines whatever lengths you want, and you will save a little $$.

I am planning to re rig my decoys using the texas rig and am wondering, what size Mono you all use? 400# or 250#?


----------



## Zach Hedrick (Nov 22, 2010)

I went on one hunt with Joel and he had some of his decoys rigged with his version of the texas rig, I went home that night and changed all mine over haha they are SWEET! Once you use them you won't want to use anything else.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I hunt with guys that have there decoys rig with the Texas rig.They got me wanting to change over.Picking up and setting 150+ decoys take a long time.I like both and I know you can make them cheaper your self.I might do that.But I just don't know if I want to make them with the clip like rig em right or do it the Texas way.Just trying to get some feed back.So I can start working on them this summer.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

I have used Texas Rigs since 2001. They are the only way to go. Order your supplies here. They have added a "duck decoy" section. Go with 400# line.

http://www.snlcorp.com/SNL/Other/DuckDecoyKit.aspx


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

spooner said:


> I have used Texas Rigs since 2001. They are the only way to go. Order your supplies here. They have added a "duck decoy" section. Go with 400# line.
> 
> http://www.snlcorp.com/SNL/Other/DuckDecoyKit.aspx


That the same web site I have and that the one I will be ordering from.

I was just doing some pricing on both of these and man I got a eye opener. I would need to do about 10 doz decoys and the rig em right will cost me over 200+ bucks and the texas rig from that web site with extra line and clamps will only cost me 113.70 that if I buy the first set with the tool.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I have a little extra SNL line, crimps and tools if anyone want to take a look at it before they buy.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I just buy the plastic clips that slide the weight up, had em on there for a couple years and zero problems or complaints. I'd buy the bigger clips that smith n edwards sells, they're nice!


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

What size weights are you guys using? I was going to use 4 oz. egg sinkers but I noticed I can get a lot more 3 oz sinkers for the same price (60 instead of 40). Would 3 oz. be enough or will they get blown away in the wind?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

flyfisher_1984 said:


> What size weights are you guys using? I was going to use 4 oz. egg sinkers but I noticed I can get a lot more 3 oz sinkers for the same price (60 instead of 40). Would 3 oz. be enough or will they get blown away in the wind?


I run 4 oz on my ducks.I use the flat ones right now and I don't have any problem with them.Now on my geese and swan decoys I will probably start running 8 oz on them.If you don't hunt on winds over 20 + you will be fine.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> flyfisher_1984 said:
> 
> 
> > What size weights are you guys using? I was going to use 4 oz. egg sinkers but I noticed I can get a lot more 3 oz sinkers for the same price (60 instead of 40). Would 3 oz. be enough or will they get blown away in the wind?
> ...


Winds over 20+ are some of the best days 8) 
I guess I'd rather spend a little extra on the 4 oz than regret buying the 3 oz. I've got enough money dumped into this sport anyways, what's another $20.

I bought the kit last fall from SNL corp with the line and crimps. Just haven't decided on weights yet. Cleanup is going to be much nicer this fall.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

May I make a suggestion??

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... arch=decoy

This is the guy I've gotten all mine from and he is great to deal with! (Plus he's a member here on the board, so you'd be helping out one of our own..) just a thought..


----------



## CHESMAN (May 8, 2008)

I and a friend of mine just converted to the texas rig and then he picked up some rig im right from some body our frist time using them a couple of the clips came loose and he lost the wieghts. he has now converted them to texas style and as far as wieghts you may want the 4oz. we bought 3oz. and in a high wind we had some of them blow away into the bay


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

flyfisher_1984 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="flyfisher_1984":1jl93ht0]What size weights are you guys using? I was going to use 4 oz. egg sinkers but I noticed I can get a lot more 3 oz sinkers for the same price (60 instead of 40). Would 3 oz. be enough or will they get blown away in the wind?
> ...


Winds over 20+ are some of the best days 8) 
I guess I'd rather spend a little extra on the 4 oz than regret buying the 3 oz. I've got enough money dumped into this sport anyways, what's another $20.

I bought the kit last fall from SNL corp with the line and crimps. Just haven't decided on weights yet. Cleanup is going to be much nicer this fall.[/quote:1jl93ht0]

I agree as long as it just clouds or blue sky's not when it a white out.LOLI agree with the money part. Another 20 bucks wont hurt that bad.LOL


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Texas rig is the only way to go. I changed 3 years ago and have never looked back.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> May I make a suggestion??
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... arch=decoy
> 
> This is the guy I've gotten all mine from and he is great to deal with! (Plus he's a member here on the board, so you'd be helping out one of our own..) just a thought..


Wow, that's a good price. 
thanks


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I changed all of mine over the beginning of the season and I love them. I didn't buy the pre-made Texas Rigs I made my own. It make packing up a million times easier. Hunting several different locations is easier also because you just grab the loop and walk away. No wrapping and packing the bag ect. Just make sure when building them you don't crimp the line to tight or they will seperate easy and you may loose a weight. Realy makes it easy to sling them out there as well. I use 4 oz. flats on mine and hunted in some pretty high winds with no problem at all.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.I'm shooting to get them changed over this year.But if they don't get done this year.Next year for sure.


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

whats the best way to transport them? its kind of a pain in the ass to put them in your decoy bag once you have a dozen or so on a clip.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Dustin call me when you get ready to do them and I'll come help.

Fishn go to petsmart and buy a couple monster size carabiners and clip it through the loop end. I used to haul mine this way but they used to drive me nuts rattling around in the bottom of the boat. I plan on buying a couple of the stand up garbage can looking decoy bags this year and they should go in much easier.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

I use these to hold my decoys -

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Wounded Coot (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry for my ignorance, but what is a Texas rig.
WC


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm confused. :?

I thought Rig 'em Right was just a commercially made version of a Texas rig?

Wounded Coot, my understanding of a Texas rig is a sliding sinker on your monofilament. It goes down to the duck when you're carrying the decoys and slides from the duck down to the end of the line when thrown into the water. 
Here's a guy making some: 




I sort of do mine like the guy in the video, except like some others here I just use a carabiner instead of crimping a loop in the line.


----------

